# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  يحيــى بن دالـي رحمه الله

## أبو مالك المديني

كانت سنة 1842 حين احتلت الجنود الفرنسية ، لآخر مرة ، مدينةَ تلمسانَ العظيمةَ التي هي أدنى بلاد الجزائر إلى المغرب ، نقطة فاصلة في تاريخ حياة كثيرة من الأسر التلمسانية التي هاجرت إلى المغرب وتديرته واندمجت في أوساطه العامة التي لم تكن تختلف كثيرًا عن نظيرتها في القطر الشقيق .
وكان هذا الحائكُ (1) العظيمُ النفسِ ، الكبيرُ الهمةِ ، قد شاهد بعين الأسى والأسف سقوطَ وطنه العزيز بين يدي الاستعمار الأجنبي ورأى أن كل ما بُذل من الجهود الصادقة لإنقاذه قد ذهب سدى .
وكأن المقادير أقسمت ( كذا ) لتنفذن أمرها وتنجزن وعيدها في هذه البلاد ، فليس بنافع شيئًا ما قام به الزعماءُ والقادة المخلصون ، ومنهم الأنصار والشبان المتحمسون كحائكنا الشجاع من حملات قوية ضد هجمات الأعداء ، بل إن ذلك لم يزد نارَ الحرب إلا اشتعالاً .
 وقد تم النصر للعدو ومكنت قدمه في البلاد ، فلم يبق طمعٌ في خروجه منها .
إذ ذاك شد حائكنا رحالَه وزمَّ ركابَه قاصدًا المغرب حيث السلطة والنفوذ والحكم المطلق لأبناء البلاد من إخوانه المسلمين .
وقصد فاسًا العاصمةَ المغربيةَ الجميلةَ والمدينةَ الأكثرَ شبهًا بتلمسانه المحبوبة من كلتا الناحيتين المادية والأدبية .
ولذلك تخيرها الكثيرُ من أهل بلاده الهاجرين إلى المغرب قبله وبعده .
فلما استقرت به الدار هناك فتح معملاً للحياكة ، كما كان شأنه بتلمسان ، ولم يمض عليه إلا قليل حتى اشتهر بين العملاء بجده واستقامته ، ونجح بالتالي في كسب سوق الحاكة فكانت صنعته هي الممتازة والنافقة في السوق كلها .
وبسط الله له الرزق وبارك له فيه ، فتزوج من إحدى الأسر الصناعية المحترمة وأقر الله عينه بالذرية التي ملأت فراغًا كبيرًا في نفسه وفي بيته . فكان من أسعد الناس حالاً وأحسنهم اغتباطا بنعمة الله ، وذلك مصداق قوله تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً ).
____________________
(1) الخياط الذي ينسج الثوب .

يتبع بإذن الله ..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لم يكن يحيى بن دالي على شيء من الثقافة والعلم ، وإنما كان شخصًا قويَّ الملاحظة صحيحَ التفكير .
فكان يستعرض في ذهنه ما نزل ببلاده من المصائب والمحن ، ويحاول أن يعلل ذلك بعلل مقبولة .
فبعد كثير من اللف والدوران يرد ذلك إلى سبب ديني محض ويركزه فيه ولا يشتبه في أنه الألف والياء في القضية ، فيقول : إن علة ما أحاط بنا من الانكسار والخِذلان والخزي والهوان هو التحلُّلُ من ربقة الدين وإيثار العاجلة على الآجلة وترك التواصي بالحق والتواصي بالصبر.
وهكذا يمضي في تبيين ما أجمله في تلك الكلمة ولا يترك شيئًا من المنهيات التي يرى الأمة عاكفةً عليها والمأمورات المضيَّعة إلا ذكره وتورك عليه في الاحتجاج لرأيه والاستشهاد على ما يذهب إليه .
وكان كثيرًا ما يغتنم الفرصة المناسبة لإبداء رأيه هذا .
فكلما رأى من أحد عملائه انحرافًا عن الجادة في المعاملة ، أو شهد في السوق خصومة تنشب من بعض المتبايعين ، كلما فوَّقَ سهام ملامه إلى مستمعيه من الجمهور وقام مقام الخطيب يَعِظُ الناسَ ويرشدهم ؛ كي يتخلوا عن هذا الصفات الذميمة ويتحلوا بالصدق في الأقوال والأفعال ، قائلا : إن هذه الحال هي التي أفضت بالمسلمين إلى ما هم عليه من الذل والشقاء وغلبة العدو عليهم واستيلائه على بلادهم يحكم فيها كيف يشاء .

يتبع بإذن الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقد كان البعض يتأثرُ من نصحه ويعتبر بكلامه ، والبعض ممن ران الجهلُ على قلبه وأعمى الغرورُ بصرَه يتهكَّمُ  به ويثور في وجهه قائلا : لا تحسبنَّ المغربَ كالجزائر ورجال المغرب كرجالها ، إن لنا من الأعداد والعُدد ما لو شئنا لدخلنا به  باريز " في صيحة واحدة :" والله يقوي حرم مولاي إدريس"!
فيهز ابن دالي رأسه ويقول في بأس ظاهر : عسى أن تشاؤوا ذلك يا صاح !

وتمر الأيام سراعًا وتحدث أمور وتتجدد أحوال ويقع الحدث العظيم الذي يفقد به المغربُ استقلالَه سنة 1912 ويثور الجند وتجري مذبحة فاس ثم تقمع الثورة وينزع السلاح من أيدي الوطنيين فمن لم يسلم بطيب خاطر أخذ منه قهرًا ، ومن ذا الذي لم يسلمه للتوِّ والساعة أو ينتفِ منه انتفاء أبي القاسم من حذائه الثقيل ؟

اللهمَّ إلا شيخًا هرمًا كان قد بلغ من الكبر عتيًّا ، فلما دخل عليه أبناؤه يخبرونه بقرار السلطة العسكرية ويطالبونه بتسليم بندقيته المحلاة بالذهب بعد أن سلموا هم بندقياتهم ومسدساتهم وخناجرهم جميعا ، وقع عليه الخبر وقوع الصاعقة وبكى كما يبكي الأطفال .
ثم قال لهم : إيتوني بها لألقي عليها آخر نظرة . فلما قدموها إليه التزمها التزام الأم الحنون لوحيدها وجعل يشمها ويقبلها ويبكي وتخنقه العبرة ، ولم يشأ أن يعطيها إليهم على كثرة ما راودوه عنها وخوفوه وشايةَ الأعداءِ به وبهم ، وهو لا يزداد إلا تمسكًّا بها وضمًّا لها وبكاءً ونحيبًا حتى أغمي عليه وبقي كذلك يومًا وليلة أسلم بعدَهما الروحَ لخالقه ، وأسلم أولاده البندقية إلى السلطة .

كذلك كان الشيخ هو يحيى بن دالي نفسه الذي لزم البيت منذ أكثر من عشر سنين ، فلم يكن يعرفه حينئذ إلا القليلُ من الناس .

التعاشيب ص 126 - 128 للعلامة عبد الله كنون رحمه الله .

----------

